# Gun Review: Heckler & Koch Mark 23 .45 ACP



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2019/06/woody/gun-review-heckler-koch-mark-23-45-acp/


----------

